# looking for sfx tape from 80s, said "Aren't you a little old to be trick or treating?



## hallowmjm (Oct 25, 2015)

*looking for sfx tape from 80s, said "Aren't you a little old to be trick or treating?*

As I kid in the late 80s, I remember a Halloween sound effects tape with a woman saying, "Aren't you a little old to be trick-or-treating?"

I've done some searching. First, I found a webpage about a tape called Chamber of Horrors. The name rang a bell with me, but I listened to the mp3 and it wasn't what I was looking for. 

But it did lead me to a comment which suggested that the name of the tape I was looking for is Hallmark Presents: The Sounds of Halloween.

So I searched for this, and all I could find was a youtube review which contains excepts from the tape.

In one of the excerpts there was something very close to the phrase I was looking for, "Aren't you a little big to be trick-or-treating?" but it was spoken by a man. In the tape I'm looking for, I distinctly remember that it was a woman saying this, and with a somewhat different intonation.

However, one more part of the excerpt sounded familiar to me: "Didn't those kids tell you not to come here? Go back before it's too late!" So that leads me to think that my memory is just faulty about whether it was a man/woman speaking that previous line.

If anyone knows the tape I'm talking about, I'd greatly appreciate any information.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Sounds very familiar. I'll listen to some of my stuff and see if I can nail down which one this is.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I listened to all of my old 1980's sound effects / atmospheres at work today, and the only one with that quote was the Hallmark one, and it was indeed a male voice. I didn't hear any women's voices with any similar quotes. Hopefully some other collector out there will be more helpful than I. Sorry.


----------



## hallowmjm (Oct 25, 2015)

Thank you very much Dinosaur for looking into it. I think I must have been mistaken about the female voice. I'm also interested to know if there's an mp3 of it anywhere, if you or anyone else happens to know that.


----------



## shalomar (Nov 1, 2015)

I need three posts to put links... so forgive me. I have a bit of information.


----------



## shalomar (Nov 1, 2015)

Posting so that I can post more with links.


----------



## shalomar (Nov 1, 2015)

Post number three...


----------



## shalomar (Nov 1, 2015)

My girlfriend and I were digging for this same exact thing tonight. She used to listen to this when she was younger. We had quite a rabbit hole to find. I had come across this post at one point, but it didn't seem to have the extra info. 

Ended up digging into another post and found some more information. 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/85687-hallmark-sounds-halloween-cd-1986-a.html

Looks like it might be the "Howl-O-Ween" sounds from Hallmark. 

This link seems to still be functional.
http://www.mediafire.com/?tztrivyjjjm
I downloaded fine and didn't seem to terrorize my computer with anything nefarious. We listened to the sound effect track and she found the same quotes that you're looking for. She remembered them vaguely as well. 

I hope this helps!! Also, hopefully the links can be copy / pasted as I don't have permission to post links yet.


----------



## hallowmjm (Oct 25, 2015)

Shalomar, thank you for sharing this info. Within the first minute of listening I could tell that yes, this is definitely what I was looking for.


----------



## shalomar (Nov 1, 2015)

Awesome! Glad to be helpful.


----------

